# San Antonio/Abilene, TX trailer services



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a really nice guy take a horse to California for me from Texas. I cannot remember his name, but it was something Native American, like Chief-something...sorry I cant be more help, but if you get a list, and see someone like that on it, you will know he is recommended. He was based in central Texas. He was extremely accommodating to the woman on the California end, where he had to meet her at a shopping center, because of a canyon....

Good Luck!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Are there not any horse groups for your area on FB that you can ask for recommendations. I see so many on our group here as the school year starts. You never know. Most of these found other students with room to haul.


----------

